
U.S. Bicycle Industry: Statistics and Facts - jseliger
https://www.statista.com/topics/1448/bicycle-industry-in-the-us/?utm_content=65467477&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
timdellinger
I know that such stats not straightforward to obtain, but I'd be interested in
seeing numbers on the "death rate" of durable goods like bicycles and guitars
in addition to the "birth rate". I just have no idea if the population of such
things (per capita) is stable, or growing, or shrinking.

------
teeteetech
We sure seem to buy a lot of bikes, but it doesn't seem like a proportionate
number of people are riding them.

I suppose bikes fit in this interesting niche of being a leisure item/exercise
item, but because there's potential for everyday/practical usage people are
more willing to buy than other leisure items? I'm not sure.

~~~
dsfyu404ed
I grew up in a tourist area where >50% of houses were summer rental income
properties. A significant chunk were furnishes with a set of cheap bikes and
bike locks for the renters to use. So some significant percent of half of all
houses there had 2-6 Walmart bikes.

The guy that has a massive collection of 1930s Scandanavian hunting rifles (or
whatever other niche) skews the "average" gun owner stats. I would bet that
similar outliers are at play for bikes since it's a similar case of some
people use them as tools, a lot of people own a few, some people own a ton

------
coletrane
I can happily say that my mountain bike was made in America AND was also
cheaper than the competitors. Although Turner now makes its bikes in Taiwan
since they only do carbon. Guerrilla Gravity is another US manufacturer with
decent prices. Anyone know any others?

~~~
mc32
It's rather sad that not only have the $200 dollar bikes been outsourced, i.e.
moved manufacturing overseas, but also the high end frames and components have
mostly gone overseas.

Taiwan is a great place, but i wish we kept some of the high end mfg
stateside.

~~~
colmvp
Especially when one considers the markup on high end frames and components.
They must be making a killing on the cost savings by doing it overseas. My
friend who works at one of the companies that makes high end bikes said the
type of stuff that'd cost thousands of dollars (even on the secondary market)
was priced at a extreme fraction of the cost during a sale where employees
could buy components and bikes. People who didn't even need some of the items
(especially wheelsets) bought them because of how ridiculous the prices were
relative to buying them at normal price.

Like, absolutely staggering amount of savings where you could make a tidy
profit off of it on the used market. Even companies I know that went out of
business didn't give nearly as much discounts on some of the items I saw they
were selling (e.g. monitors). I'm still a little saddened that he forgot to
ask me if I wanted anything!

~~~
mikestew
Ride for a team (the amateur kind that anyone can sign up for), and even the
lower category riders get deals well below street price. Try flipping it on
eBay and that benefit will disappear quickly, but it does give an idea of the
markup. Because I’m pretty sure Trek et. al. are going to ensure that they
still make money on Cat 3 riders.

------
mikepurvis
Whoops: "About 47.6 billion e-bikes are projected to be sold globally in
2018."

~~~
HugoDaniel
I am buying 40

------
burkemw3
I've never heard of statista. I'm interested in hearing experiences and
opinions from anyone that uses it! Why is it useful for you? How does it
compare to other sources for you?

~~~
twteel
I actually work at Statista now. If you have any questions I am happy to
assist.

------
Overtonwindow
Read the report for only $325!

~~~
HugoDaniel
My bike was cheaper

------
antisthenes
It seems like 80% of the data is locked behind a paywall. What is left is
interesting, but insufficient to make any conclusions.

